# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Chúc mừng năm mới 2015

## ppgas

Ngày hết tết đến, xin mạn phép admin, chúc tất cả các anh chị em và toàn thể gia đình một năm mới 2015 ...
AN KHANG - THỊNH VƯỢNG

Đặc biệt, xin gửi lời chúc xuân đến các bác: nhatson, Nam CNC, CKD, anhxco, ít nói, diy1102, gamo, biết tuốt, solero, thucongmynghe79, ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi, ahdvip, tuanlm, anhcos... 
Chúc các bác dồi dào sức khoẻ, tinh thần lạc quan để tiếp tục duy trì top spammer một cách tích cực như bây giờ !!!  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CBNN, Nam CNC, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## CBNN

chúc Năm mới mọi người măn mắn , khỏe mạnh , phát tài phát lộc . Nhiều dự ớn mới hoành tráng và thành công .

----------

ABCNC, ppgas, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## blueocean

Happy new year!
Năm mới thắng lợi mới!

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, ppgas, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## CKD

Mọi người năm mới phát lộc phát tài.

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, ppgas, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## Tuấn

Chúc mừng năm mới Happy New Year Voorspoedige nuwe jảar Kul 'am wa antum bikhair  Shuvo noboborsho  Sun nien fai lok  Xin nian yu kuai  Stastny Novy RokGodt NytÅrGelukkig nieuwjaar  Bonan Novjaron  [COLOR="#FF0000"]    Ein glückliches neues Jahr  [COLOR="#000000"]

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, ppgas, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## thuannguyen

Chúc các bác năm mới sức khỏe dồi dào, làm ăn phát tài.

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, ppgas, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## biết tuốt

chúc các bác sức khỏe phát tài phát ..tướng  :Wink:

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, ppgas, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## thuhanoi

Chúc cả nhà mua được đồ Ngon, bán đồ Tốt

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, mig21, ppgas, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chúc cả nhà an lành hạnh phúc, thắng lợi và đoàn kết

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Happy new year!

----------

ABCNC, CBNN

----------


## mig21

Chúc cả nhà năm mới sức khỏe, các bác trùm nhận được nhiều dự án, thương gia bán đắt, amater như e sớm ráp được máy :d

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, ppgas

----------


## ABCNC

Chúc năm mới ae diễn đàn có thêm nhiều con mái ngon, khít đến 0.002 (thời xưa cải cách gd y # i)

----------

CBNN, ppgas

----------


## garynguyen

Chúc mừng năm mới!

----------

CBNN, ppgas

----------


## ahdvip

> Chúc năm mới ae diễn đàn có thêm nhiều con mái ngon, khít đến 0.002 (thời xưa cải cách gd y # i)


Mái ngon + khít 0.002 là sao đây đại ca ơi, tiêu chuẩn này nghe thích thích, kekeke  :Wink:  

Chúc anh em một năm mới mạnh khoẻ, vui vẻ. Chúc diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển, ngày càng đông vui!

----------

Gamo

----------


## thehiena2

thèm thịt de

----------

